# What is that piece of hardware called? For drafting table.



## heldt

I'm trying to build a drafting table with an adjustable tilt table top but cannot for the life of me find a part I need.

I'm looking for the round metal rod that supports the desk that adjusts the angle of the table. The only one I can find is this one: http://www.paxtonhardware.com/ShowAdditionalImg.asp?number=5033# but that one is more antique looking. I would like to compare others before buying that. If anyone knows what this piece of hardware is called exactly and where I can purchase them I would be very thankful.


----------



## BigJim

heldt said:


> I'm trying to build a drafting table with an adjustable tilt table top but cannot for the life of me find a part I need.
> 
> I'm looking for the round metal rod that supports the desk that adjusts the angle of the table. The only one I can find is this one: http://www.paxtonhardware.com/ShowAdditionalImg.asp?number=5033# but that one is more antique looking. I would like to compare others before buying that. If anyone knows what this piece of hardware is called exactly and where I can purchase them I would be very thankful.


This may not be what you are looking for but it is for a drafting table.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=790


----------



## Billy De

Heldt I think the name you are looking for is Desk hinge.

BTW Jiju`s link seams to fit the Job spot on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dixiemade Woodworks

There's always this: http://woodworker.com/hd-locking-lid-support-mssu-800-539.asp?search=drafting table&searchmode=2


----------



## CAFrye

They're often called locking lid supports or adjustable lid supports. Usually takes two (obviously). Jiju appears to have the product you need. They're very easy to install...just make sure to use a material such as MDF with cross supports underneath. I tried a drafting table several years ago without the supports. Let's just chalk that one up as "tuition in the school of life". It's amazing how fast it attempts to sag.


----------



## woodnthings

*Drafting table design*

I have 2 tables both are steel and the most expensive has mechanical lock and supporting system. However, the cheapest one has 4 legs, the front two have a telescoping affair that you can lock with a screw knob the bites into the inside pipe. The rear legs are the hinge points. The heights of all 4 legs are adjustable. It can be flat or tilted at various heights. :blink: bill
It may be possible to make a similar one in wood, but I don't know what your design is like.
Mine is like the 3rd table from the left:
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...ng+table&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## cabinetman

Dixiemade Woodworks said:


> There's always this: http://woodworker.com/hd-locking-lid-support-mssu-800-539.asp?search=drafting%20table&searchmode=2



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

That looks like it. It will work, probably best with two.












 









.


----------



## Dixiemade Woodworks

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> That looks like it. It will work, probably best with two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Thanks, glad to be here!:thumbsup:


----------



## innovativeman

*Drafting Table Stay*

WORKS WITH TABLE TOPS, WINDOW SASHES AND CHEST LIDS.
Locking support has knurled knob that locks the slide to hold lids, windows or tables at any angle:
http://woodworker.com/hd-locking-lid-and-table-support-solid-brass-mssu-800-539.asp


Also Rockler has a different design for this requirement:
http://www.rockler.com/adjustable-drafting-table-hardware

See these links details on design.

Hope information is helpful.


----------

